# Penn Deutschland GmbH



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

Die Penn Deutschland Deutschland GmbH gibt es nicht mehr.
Bevor Gerüchte aufkommen:
Es war keine Insolvenz!
Es gibt weiterhin Penngerät in Deutschland!
Weder für Händler noch für Endkunden ändert sich was!
Nähere Infos demnächst hier


----------



## ollidi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Hoffentlich nichts negatives.


----------



## Alf Stone (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Wurden hier nicht noch vor kurzem Ruten in Zusammenarbeit mit Penn entwickelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich nichts negatives.


Mit Sicherheit nicht :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden hier nicht noch vor kurzem Ruten in Zusammenarbeit mit Penn entwickelt?


Geht auch weiter :m  :m  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Mööönsch, seid Ihr wieder neugierig)


----------



## Palerado (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Oh Thomas, jetzt hast Du aber eine solide Grundlage für alle Arten von Vermutungen gelegt 
Man darf gespannt sein.

Nun ja. Die Rutenentwicklung geht nur weiter wenn die Testruten mal irgendwann ankommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Thomas, jetzt hast Du aber eine solide Grundlage für alle Arten von Vermutungen gelegt. Man darf gespannt sein.


Absicht |supergri  |supergri 


			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja. Die Rutenentwicklung geht nur weiter wenn die Testruten mal irgendwann ankommen


.
Die Verspätung hat auch damit zu tun, aber in keinstem Falle negativ :m  :m


----------



## ollidi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mööönsch, seid Ihr wieder neugierig)



Wenn Du uns auch so neugierig machst. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Ja, macht Spass)))


----------



## ollidi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

So kennen wir Dich. :q


----------



## ShogunZ (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Bin auch gespannt, was das für Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## nikmark (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Kommen die Testruten denn jetzt noch ???

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



> Kommen die Testruten denn jetzt noch ???


Logo)


----------



## Börde-Pilker (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

@ Thomas

verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?|kopfkrat 

Penn-Deutschland wurde erfolgreich vom Anglerboard übernommen?|supergri 

Dann kann es ja auch nur was gutes geben.#6 

Neugierig und wartend,
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

HIHIHI  die entwicklungskosten der neuen rute war zu teuer, nun hat das Angelboard Penn übernommen....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



> HIHIHI die entwicklungskosten der neuen rute war zu teuer, nun hat das Angelboard Penn übernommen....


Da müsste das Anglerboard aber noch viele Brötchen backen um da ran zu kommen))


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Hey Thomas, Übernahmegerüchte #6 
heist das jetzt das die neuen Pennruten mit dem Angelboardlogo gelabelt werden...
Mensch das wäre ja der Knaller.... #6 

R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

@Thomas9904


Mal nicht so bescheiden, das board ist groß und wird immer größer. nur mit dem namen wird es probleme geben!! (pennboard |kopfkrat ) ist nicht gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



> heist das jetzt das die neuen Pennruten mit dem Angelboardlogo gelabelt werden...


Das wird sowieso kommen, das war ja Sinn und Zweck der Aktion mit Penn.


> Mal nicht so bescheiden, das board ist groß und wird immer größer.


Die Grösse nach Mitgliedern, Beiträgen und Zugriffen bringt so schnell aber nicht das Kleingeld, dass dafür nötig wäre))

Davon ab: Anglerbaord hört sich wirklich besser an als Pennboard))


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

@Thomas9904


Jeder Post 1€ und es ist geritzt, ach Thomas wenn ich nun noch sage alle Postes zählen von anfang an, dann hättest du ein kleines Problem..  aber dann wäre der anfang gemacht !!:m


----------



## nikmark (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Moin,
wie sacht man so schön:
"Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen!"   

-Chr. Dibisch hat sich mit PENN (USA) getroffen
-Er hatte dringende Notartermine
-eine neue Rutenserie soll entworfen werden
-er selbst hatte vor seinem Urlaub bezüglich des Notartermines schon was angedeutet (Zitat:"Doch dazu später mehr..."
......

So und jetzt mal zusammenwürfeln und dann  #6  |supergri  #6 

BINGO, ich glaube, ich kann doch noch zusammen zählen  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## buddha (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> wie sacht man so schön:
> "Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen!"
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt!!! Ob er sich dann noch mit den "kleinen" Boardies abgibt???


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

@buddha



schicke ihn mal deine CD rüber, damit er das tanzen lernt. und uns nicht vergisst............


bin immer noch von euer CD angetan, echt geile songs.....


----------



## norgepeitscher (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

|kopfkrat laß mich raten.....!christian dibisch macht in zukunft den generalimport und den vertrieb von penn produkten in deutschland!!!#6 oder???:m


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Nein, er kauft aus seinem Privatvermögen Penn Artikel, kauft bei Dok AB-Aufkleber und verschenkt dann alles an Boardies...


----------



## Reisender (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*






 und bei so vielen geschenken machen wir auch mal pause.genial


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

"Gerüchtet" mal schön weiter, ich grins mir solange einen)


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

@Rätselerfinder9904  (crosspost)
Du kannst dir ja auch schonmal nen neuen Testtermin orakeln -> mit dem 20. wird ziemlich knapp


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Der Termin wird selbstverständlich entsprechend verlängert, ist doch gar kein Thema angesichts deer bedeutenden Umstände, nur keine Panik)


----------



## Palometta (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Penn wurde von Avet übernommen  |supergri 


Ich denke eher das herr Dibisch Penn Europe übernommen hat  #c 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## norgepeitscher (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

#c wann löst du das rätsel,thomas??????#c #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Waswie Penn ist pleite? Gut zu wissen Danke für den Tipp Thomas! (war ein Scherz!)


----------



## Klausi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Es gibt nur eine neue Vertriebsstruktur. Der Vertrieb der bekannten PENN Produkte wird seit dem 01.01.2005 von der World Fishing Tackle GmbH & Co.KG übernommen. Die WFT ist bereits vom Vertrieb der Ryobi und Sundridge Artikel bekannt. Für den Endverbraucher wird sich durch diese neue Struktur nichts weiter ändern, es sind weiterhin alle Artikel von PENN erhältlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Fast Klausi, aber noch nicht ganz, wie schon gesagt, die Penn Deutschland GmbH gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## nikmark (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

...und wie ist Ch. Dibisch da eingebunden  |kopfkrat 

Nikmark


----------



## Klausi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Christian Dibisch ist mi noch jemanden Geschäftsführer von WFT.


----------



## Palerado (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Vielleicht kommen die Ruten ja pünktlich zur Raubfischsaison am 1.6.


----------



## Palometta (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommen die Ruten ja pünktlich zur Raubfischsaison am 1.6.


 #6  #6 

Hät' ich das gewust   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Fast Klausi, aber noch nicht ganz, wie schon gesagt, die Penn Deutschland GmbH gibts nicht mehr.


 

ja nun wie denn jetzt ....#c 
Komm bitte und Löse des Rätzels Frage auf ...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Klausi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Das was ich geschrieben habe ist der Stand vom 02.01.2005 und ist an jeden Händler so rausgegangen. Also stimmt es auch!


----------



## Klausi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Habe eben mit Christian gesprochen, außer das sich die Firmenstrukturierung geändert hat, wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

*Pressemitteilung*
Liebe Freunde von Penn Angelgeräten!
Am 28.12. 2004 haben die Penn Deutschland GmbH und die World Fishing GmbH und Co.KG (nachfolgend WFT genannt) fusioniert.
Der Vertrieb der Ihnen bekannten Pennprodukte wurde am 01.01.2005 von der 
*World Fishing GmbH und Co.KG* übernommen. Die WFT ist Ihnen bereits vom Vertrieb der Ryobi und Sundridge Produkte bekannt. Selbstverständlich übernimmt die WFT auch alle Gewährleistungen der bisher von Penn Deutschland GmbH vertriebenen Produkte.
Auch für Reparatur- und Servicearbeiten steht Ihnen das bekannte Team zur Verfügung.
Der über die Jahre gestiegene Geschäftsumfang, insbesondere durch den Vertrieb der Ryobi Produkte, machten einen einheitlichen Markenauftritt unumgänglich.
Als Rechtsnachfolger der Penn Deutschland GmbH wird die WFT auch weiterhin in enger Kooperation mit Penn USA stehen und Ihnen auch zukünftig neue Produkte in gewohnter Penn Qualität präsentieren können.
Wir danken für Ihre Unterstützung und Ihr Vertrauen und freuen uns mit Ihnen auf die Saison 2005.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen, Ihr Team WFT GmbH und Co.KG
Frank Boermann, Christian Dibisch


----------



## tidecutter (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

na da kann man ja nur gespannt sein. bei dem hype wird sich da siner einiges in der produktstrategie ändern. der anfang ist wohl das ende der mariner mit dem leicht geänderten nachfolger zu einem erstaunlichen preis. hoffentlich bleiben preis - leistungs - verhältnis in einem annehmbaren rahmen. 

sorry, bin aber bei solchen entwicklungen immer etwas skeptisch.

gruß tidecutter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Thomas, nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber deshalb musstest Du hier so eine Show abziehen? |uhoh:  #d 
Wenn Du das so Kund getan hättest wie es ist, wäre es auch gut gewesen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Sorry Leute, 

ich kann das ganze hier nicht verstehen, hier wird wieder vermutet und dumm rum geredet. 

Fakt ist einfach das sich durch die Globalisierung auch in der Angelbranche die Strukturen ändern. Da ist es nur logisch das ein Unternehmen reagiert und sich entsprechend strukturiert. Also wieder einmal viel Wind um nichts. Für mich ist und bleibt die WFT der beste Lieferant den ich je in der Sparte Angelgeräte hatte und auch noch habe.


----------



## norgepeitscher (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

da muß ich stuffel beipflichten.warum so´n wind???penn macht nur was alle anderen auch machen,sich umstruckturieren!!!


----------



## Freelander (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Moin!

Nur schade um den schönen Spruch"Der Fan kauft Penn"
Ich bin begeistert von den Produkten und werde dann eben in Zukunft WFT
auf meinem Equipment stehen haben.Na und?!
Kann mir nicht Vorstellen das die Quali leidet.

Gruß Freelander #6


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Deutschland GmbH*

Ich glaube kaum, daß die Marke Penn aufgegeben wird.


----------

